# Any experience with belts squealing?



## nmiller5000 (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a '66 gto non AC with a 1971 400. Before I had a bigger cam installed, the belts didn't squeal. Now, when you punch it, or get up to so many rpms going down the highway, they squeal obnoxiously. I've taken it to several mechanics, adjusted tension, sprayed belts with anti squeal crap, aligned, all without any luck. I've been told by a mechanic that the bigger cam has too much torque, and is causing the belts to slip. I was wondering if anybody had any ideas or experience with gator belts helping, or if I should upgrade to a March performance serpintine system? Ofcoarse the less money I would have to dump into her would be great. Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## nyte_ryder67 (Feb 18, 2011)

My belts squeel also, been told because that they are old. I have sprayrd them with belt-dressing but it only helps for a little while.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Once the belts have slipped and glazed, NOTHING you do will stop it. Get new, high quality belts and sand the pulleys with some 180 grit paper to remove the glaze on them. With proper tension, they shouldn't squeal.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Like Mitch said...and ....check the pulleys for wear. If they are worn the "V" shape gets spread and the belts bottom out before the sides can grip...A march system is a real nice set up too......E


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My pulleys were powder coated. I get a high pitched loud whistling and when the heat warms things up it stops or quiets.

Am told that in time the friction will wear the coating off. I can see the coating on the pulleys beginning to wear. In the meantime I occasionally spray Teflon spray on the pulleys to quiet them. It lasts for a while and the little spray that comes off is easily wiped off where as belt dressing can be a bitch. I have not experienced any belt slippage. I am still in the wait and see mode, if it don't stop soon I wil try the 0000 steel wool or really fine sand paper.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I had a problem once with a belt squeal. From Napa I got a reman altenator. It came with a new gold anodized pulley. The pulley was the same dia and v-grove pitch. I put that on with a new belt, and it would squeel like hell. I pulled the original pulley off my old altenator put it on the reman alt and the squeeling went away. When I put on a new belt, I get them real tight. Drive it around for about 200 miles to stretch. Then I loosen the belt to proper spec. Once a belt sqeels throw it away, it is junk or live with the squeel.


----------

